# Emergency Essentials



## lookup (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone purchased from Emergency Essentials? Are they a good company?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been ordering from them for 5 years with no problems at all. I order about 4 times a year.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have also made many orders from them. Never had any problems.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Never online, why would I? I can drive to a store or their warehouse in about 15 minutes. Don't be jealous, I also live in a city not on a farm/homestead like I would like to.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been doing business with them on a regular basis for several years. Only had one issue and they fixed it within 2 weeks. My only suggestion is compare prices. They are usually competitive BUT on 2-3 occasions I found the exact same item on amazon several dollars cheaper.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

They are also available at Walmart. There you get good pricing and free shipping after $50.
https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Emergency Essentials


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

They often have great sales, which is when we usually buy cases. They are a great business to deal with and the quality of their dehydrated and freeze dried foods are top level. We've never had problems with their service, the only problems we've had have been with rough handling by shippers and EE has taken care of us in the few times we have needed replacements.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I order frequently from them. Especially like the "my size" products. About 1/4 the size of a #10 can for thinks like dehydrated cheese, or powdered butter. 
They have some cool gadgety stuff, too, but prices on that stuff usually is better on Amazon. Their sales are good. They also carry iodine tablets.


----------



## lookup (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I've also ordered many times from them with no problems at all. My favorite item I purchased was a can of dehydrated water - just add water to reconstitute! (Yes, it was a joke product and cost me all of $2.95 or so.... but you won't believe how many people saw it sitting on my desk at work and thought it was a GREAT idea since it hardly took up any space and was guaranteed to reconstitute to hundreds of gallons!!!)



Seriously, EE is a good company, and they have some good resources/ references online.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me a can of that. 
I laughed and laughed...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I've also ordered many times from them with no problems at all. My favorite item I purchased was a can of dehydrated water - just add water to reconstitute! (Yes, it was a joke product and cost me all of $2.95 or so.... but you won't believe how many people saw it sitting on my desk at work and thought it was a GREAT idea since it hardly took up any space and was guaranteed to reconstitute to hundreds of gallons!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, EE is a good company, and they have some good resources/ references online.


Dr D I missed the dehydrated water one. I know several prepper friends that I would have gotten that as a gag gift.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/Future-Essentials-Organic-Dehydrated-Water/dp/B00BQ1VD6W
This one is more expensive because it is 'organic'.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I gave one of those dehydrated waters to my MIL. She was always getting "grumpy" about our pantry. She left it here so now I use it as a hiding place for cash. It's almost in an sight but never gets noticed.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have ordered from E.E. a few times. I got my first gamma seal lids from them. 

I have not ordered from them in quite a while, but when I did, the boxes came clearly marked on the outside that they were from Emergency Essentials. That piece bothered me. Since I have not ordered from them in a while, I wonder if they still have those boxes? Or are their boxes a little more generic?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I have ordered from E.E. a few times. I got my first gamma seal lids from them.
> 
> I have not ordered from them in quite a while, but when I did, the boxes came clearly marked on the outside that they were from Emergency Essentials. That piece bothered me. Since I have not ordered from them in a while, I wonder if they still have those boxes? Or are their boxes a little more generic?


You can ask for unmarked packaging.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, when you place your order, there is a box to check for plain boxes.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

They're local to me here in Utah. I buy from them on a regular basis. Never had any problem whatsoever.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

this is just my $.02 here so don't beat me up!

Every once in a while Harvest Right offers a lay away program that has no time limit, no minimum payments, no interest and you lock in the price of the unit for $250 up front. We did this back in December when the unit was $500 off, bought the Harvest Right Small Freeze Dryer and it came with the mylar bag impulse sealer as well. We paid the $250 up front and pay a $100 here & there as we can afford to send it.

https://harvestright.com/product/small-freeze-dryer/

Reason I am mentioning this is that those meals are pricey! if in fact you do have a garden, raise some animals or hunt, if you have a homestead then I would think this is one piece of equipment that might be well worth it to have. I seen where a group of people where I live bought one (like 5 or 6 families) and they share it. I am just not that trusting I guess and when i want to use something I paid my money for I want it available without a waiting list. I guess I am selfish!

Now I can't comment on how this thing works personally operation wise, I have a family member that has the mid sized model and they did 2 or 3 batches of stuff for us last fall so I seen how it works and how the products tasted afterwards and was impressed. We will have ours by late summer for sure so I will update you here on operation and monitor it's electrical use through the 18-28 hour cycles as well. I also like the ability to make our own meals based on what we like, what we grow and what we raise each year!


----------



## learn2live (Jan 31, 2017)

hiwall said:


> They are also available at Walmart. There you get good pricing and free shipping after $50.
> https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=Emergency Essentials


They are a great company to buy from, buy I get the majority from Walmart. Why? Their prices are usually lower than EE and we use Ebates to get cash back (and reinvest in more prepsartydance.

Which ever way you go, it's good stuff and they are a good company. BTW, if you stick with ordering from them directly, still check with AmChi Distributors...... I mean Walmart...... since EE will match their price (and I think pay you the difference as a credit--I may be wrong about that part) so it's a win-win either way.


----------

